# 1st annual bbq-4-u summer bash



## Uncle Bubba

That's about 6 1/2 hours from me in Ohio.  So Woodman would be around 8 and Puff and Bruce would be somewhere around 10-11 hours.  That's not towing a pit.   I'll check my schedule and see what's happening.  Hopefully it's a go.  

By the way...about 8 1/2 from Rempe's front porch.


----------



## john pen

Bill, as far as sites go, would those camping all be in one area ? When we make reservations should we tell them we're with BBQ-4-U (or is it going to be a big suprise for them that weekend when the whole campground smells like pork) ?

By the way Im definetly in..already have that weekend off...


----------



## Puff1

I have to check but I believe the Harley Drags in Ohio are that weekend


----------



## john pen

Puff said:
			
		

> I have to check but I believe the Harley Drags in Ohio are that weekend



You said they were in the beginning of June....here we go already...Puffs gonna be on the porch too...


----------



## Puff1

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to check but I believe the Harley Drags in Ohio are that weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said they were in the beginning of June....here we go already...Puffs gonna be on the porch too...
Click to expand...

Not sure I'll make a call right now


----------



## Puff1

Not looking good  
Might be doing a run to PA 3rd weekend.
I'll know more after the 1st


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Puff said:
			
		

> Not looking good
> Might be doing a run to PA 3rd weekend.
> I'll know more after the 1st



Priorities priorities.  I feel snubbed. How about the rest of you??????


----------



## wittdog

john pen said:
			
		

> Bill, as far as sites go, would those camping all be in one area ? When we make reservations should we tell them we're with BBQ-4-U (or is it going to be a big suprise for them that weekend when the whole campground smells like pork) ?
> 
> By the way Im definetly in..already have that weekend off...


I'm going to stow away on the Pen mobile


----------



## Captain Morgan

YOU feel snubbed?  I offer ocean front hotel rooms, campgrounds
and bikini clad girls, and that's still not enough????


----------



## wittdog

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> YOU feel snubbed?  I offer ocean front hotel rooms, campgrounds
> and bikini clad girls, and that's still not enough????


You forgot to mention huricane winds that will take an eye out...


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> YOU feel snubbed?  I offer ocean front hotel rooms, campgrounds
> and *bikini clad girls,* and that's still not enough????



Yeah but are any of those girls Virginians?


----------



## Puff1

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking good
> Might be doing a run to PA 3rd weekend.
> I'll know more after the 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priorities priorities.  I feel snubbed. How about the rest of you??????
Click to expand...

I haven't snubbed anyone yet :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

john pen said:
			
		

> Bill, as far as sites go, would those camping all be in one area ? When we make reservations should we tell them we're with BBQ-4-U (or is it going to be a big suprise for them that weekend when the whole campground smells like pork) ?
> 
> By the way Im definetly in..already have that weekend off...



Right now my folks are in South America so but there are managers so I will get started with them.  There are sites that we can get all together and there is an area that over looks the lake that I thought we could use as a center point.  Good place for the smokers and bond fires.  

Plus its all down hill to the lake so when Larry passes out, its a straight shot.


----------



## john pen

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Plus its all down hill to the lake so when Larry passes out, its a straight shot.



Man, I cant wait, Im starting to stock the motor home with Stoli, Blue Lite and pork asap !!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Okay, just spoke to the managers about the June 16th weekend.  They plenty of room available for that weekend.  Here is the run down on the cabins and such.

Manor House sleeps 6 and is $110 a night

Park model's sleep 4 and there are 3 of them for $89 a night

Cabins are $69 a night and one sleeps 4 and the other sleeps 6.

http://www.campingfriend.com/SmallCount ... file=Rates


----------



## Bruce B

And you're related to the owner? some type of family feud goin' on?


----------



## john pen

And campsites with electric, water and or sewer ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

john pen said:
			
		

> And campsites with electric, water and or sewer ?



Ah, yeah.  It is a campground.



			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> And you're related to the owner? some type of family feud goin' on?



WHAT?


----------



## Woodman1

I won't know if I can make it or not until about 06/01. I would love to be there though!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":1oi3w45r]Bill, as far as sites go, would those camping all be in one area ? When we make reservations should we tell them we're with BBQ-4-U (or is it going to be a big suprise for them that weekend when the whole campground smells like pork) ?
> 
> By the way Im definetly in..already have that weekend off...



Right now my folks are in South America so but there are managers so I will get started with them.  There are sites that we can get all together and there is an area that over looks the lake that I thought we could use as a center point.  Good place for the smokers and   *bond*[smilie=a_makeitstop.gif]  fires.  

*Plus its all down hill to the lake so when Larry passes out, its a straight shot*.[/quote:1oi3w45r]  

Who said I'm coming??


----------



## Puff1

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":eaoy6r7o]Who said I'm coming??


what ever puff.  you better be there. :P[/quote:eaoy6r7o]
We should have voted on the damn date :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Puff said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3f8qmbh3]Who said I'm coming??
> 
> 
> 
> what ever puff.  you better be there. :P
Click to expand...

We should have voted on the damn date :roll:[/quote:3f8qmbh3]

Why?  Then you would have been able to make it?


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="brian j":30kcvavi][quote="Larry Wolfe":30kcvavi]Who said I'm coming??
> 
> 
> 
> what ever puff.  you better be there. :P
Click to expand...

We should have voted on the damn date :roll:[/quote:30kcvavi]

Why?  Then you would have been able to make it?[/quote:30kcvavi]
Won't know till the first of the year, June is just bad for me.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="brian j":2wnxqo6h][quote="Larry Wolfe":2wnxqo6h]Who said I'm coming??
> 
> 
> 
> what ever puff.  you better be there. :P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should have voted on the damn date :roll:
Click to expand...


Why?  Then you *would* have been able to make it?[/quote:2wnxqo6h]
Won't know till the first of the year, June is just bad for me.[/quote:2wnxqo6h]

You obviously didn't understand my reply you big dummy!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Okay, so who is going to make it?  Come on guys.  This will be a great opertunity to meet other board members and eat some great food.


----------



## john pen

brian j said:
			
		

> i'm in but you probably already knew that.   :roll:



What he said...


----------



## Unity

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":138u8kyz]i'm in but you probably already knew that.   :roll:


What he said...[/quote:138u8kyz]
I should be able to make it to a place in VA.   

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1

brian j said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="john pen":1duvuu2p][quote="brian j":1duvuu2p]i'm in but you probably already knew that.   :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> What he said...
Click to expand...

I should be able to make it to a place in VA.   

--John  8)[/quote:1duvuu2p]
yea, it's not like you live in alaska or something.   :roll:[/quote:1duvuu2p]
Or Detroit :roll:


----------



## Griff

So is there a prize for that guy that travels the farthest?

Griff


----------



## Bruce B

2lb bag of Wolfe Rub Original and a 5oz shaker jar of Wolfe Rub Citrus.



Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## Gary in VA

I am there dude!!!


----------



## Bruce B

Reservation is in, not certain if I'm going yet, but at least I'll have a place if I do. See you in Virginia.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

When you call for reservations, tell the managers that you are with the BBQ 4 U gang.  I will try to keep us all together.  The cabins are kinda spread out but everything is within walking distance.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> When you call for reservations, tell the managers that you are with the BBQ 4 U gang.  I will try to keep us all together.  The cabins are kinda spread out but everything is within *walking *distance.




Thanks for rubbing it in you can walk!


----------



## Bruce B

Everybody knows this is Father's Day weekend? Anybody care?


----------



## Captain Morgan

no way I can make it on Fathers Day weekend...now if it was
in Myrtle Beach....


----------



## wittdog

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Everybody knows this is Father's Day weekend? Anybody care?


 [smilie=eek2.gif] That changes some things.....


----------



## Captain Morgan

the weekend before is good, in Myrtle that is....did I mention bikini clad babes!


----------



## Puff1

Or maybe sometime in July [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## john pen

That weekend is still good with me..fishing contest and free brunch...Waaahhhooooo


----------



## DATsBBQ

Or somewhere west of the Mississippi? Leon Festus Hill wants me to smoke a couple of whole hogs for his 70th and his BIL 85th birthdays. April 14, 2007 in the great metropolis of Jamestown. No bikini clad babes, at least none you'd want to look at.... , but you could still get in a day of skiing up at A-Basin.

PS: I don't know squat about cooking whole hogs, but he has usually does 'em and will let me use the "rig". So someone better show up that knows a thing or two about Qing whole hogs or I might have to go into hiding. :P


----------



## Puff1

Is this the Leon Festus Hill that packs heat?


----------



## Gary in VA

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Gary in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am there dude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean we can't come to your place and visit????
> 
> 
> Or does that mean your bringing the free samples to us?????  :P  :P
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


you are welcome to come to my place to visit.. but I am bringing my cooker and cooking there.  whatcha want?.. whole ribeye, better than 
Bill's brisket, pork, Award winning ribs, ????  I ain't but about an hour from the campground anyhow.


----------



## DATsBBQ

That be the one ornery MF


----------



## Nick Prochilo

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> That be the one ornery MF



Hey dats, wasn't he in Gunsmoke?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

You know fellers, that if Bruce can make it to Gary's on his wedding aniversasry then you can make it down on Fathers day.  Just tell the Mrs that its part of her present to you.  Bring the kids if you have too.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Father's day might be tough.  Not for me but mine.  He's getting up there and I'd hate to regret not being there with him.  Bummer.


----------



## DATsBBQ

Guess ya'll just have to come out and help dats not get killed by Festus on April 14


----------



## Nick Prochilo

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Guess ya'll just have to come out and help dats not get killed by Festus on April 14



Forget about it! With ALL that snow you have, your on your own!


----------



## Puff1

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Guess ya'll just have to come out and help dats not get killed by Festus on April 14


Send the ticket


----------



## Chiles

Hey, any room for a newby from Richmond???  

Chiles


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Chiles said:
			
		

> Hey, any room for a newby from Richmond???
> 
> Chiles



Love to have ya Chiles.  If you can make it that would be great.


----------



## Chiles

Count me in.  What do I need to do to make reservations?  Any cabins left or do I need to bring a tent?


----------

